# Do you do dishcloths?



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

I always have a dishcloth (or 4) on my needles at any one time. I use them to practice new stitches, to spell myself from a more difficult project and to carry in my purse or bag for times I have to wait (and wait and wait).

This is the one on my needles right now, and I would love to finish it tonight before I go to bed.

Do you "do" dishcloths?


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I do and yours is lovely - I always have several going at one time because they are small, cute and convenient.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I do dishcloths, also. My daughter requested some last week so I have 4 for her and did 2 for myself. Your dishcloth is lovely. That is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## GA Gal (Feb 26, 2013)

Your cloth is lovely! Could you please post the pattern for us?


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

I do dishcloths and like all of us I I have a take along small knitting bag with a dishcloth to knit


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you, I look in the books or online for a stitch I have never done and put it in the middle of three rows of seed stitch. I have 13 completed ones in my drawer. They will not stay there long as one of my kiddos will come over and ask if I have any made. I make them for my kiddos, my mom and my MIL. 

If a stitch turns out especially well, I may finish the dishcloth and then do a scarf out of a fluffier yarn.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

just lovely and I do dishcloths too!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful! And yes, I do dishcloths.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, I 'do' dishcloths, but I never use them myself as such. I prefer them instead of store-bought washcloths in the shower. I also prefer round ones to square.


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

I am not too far away from starting on my first one. It has been so hot & humid here so I'm waiting for it to cool down a little. I have been collecting some really nice patterns.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, I 'do' dishcloths, but I never use them myself as such. I prefer them instead of store-bought washcloths in the shower. I also prefer round ones to square.


I have not made any round ones yet, it is on my To Do list. Of course that is after I have gone through all my different books of stitches.

My husband asked me the other day if I thought that my dishcloths would make a good facecloth. I almost laughed, but I told him that many people do use them, but they generally use a softer cotton and without too much pattern.


----------



## Grandmac23 (Nov 16, 2013)

I also do dish cloths. And you're right it gives you a break and they make nice gifts.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't done any for ages, I did 2 with a garden boy and girl on them, praying hands and even Elvis. When I get fed up making toys I'll go back to making some more. Yours is lovely,


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SKRB said:


> I have not made any round ones yet, it is on my To Do list. Of course that is after I have gone through all my different books of stitches.
> 
> My husband asked me the other day if I thought that my dishcloths would make a good facecloth. I almost laughed, but I told him that many people do use them, but they generally use a softer cotton and without too much pattern.


Actually, for exfoliating washcloths, I like the so-called 'Christmas' versions of kitchen cotton. The sparkly strand is a tad scratchy and scrubs well. And before you ask, no, I don't have any coordination going anywhere in my house. If it works, I use it regardless of colour.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love that pattern, what site did you find the pattern on? Thanks in advance


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

yes.two gift ones this week.Agnes


SKRB said:


> I always have a dishcloth (or 4) on my needles at any one time. I use them to practice new stitches, to spell myself from a more difficult project and to carry in my purse or bag for times I have to wait (and wait and wait).
> 
> This is the one on my needles right now, and I would love to finish it tonight before I go to bed.
> 
> Do you "do" dishcloths?


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

I also do dish clothes. A good place to try out new patterns.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Finished. Here it is, a shot of the front and back. For those who would like the pattern PM me and I will PM the pattern back to you tomorrow, after I write it down. I have to head to bed in a bit and will not have time tonight.

This was a fun stitch to work with and I see a neck warmer/scarf coming tomorrow with the same pattern (maybe).


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

rujam said:


> I haven't done any for ages, I did 2 with a garden boy and girl on them, praying hands and even Elvis. When I get fed up making toys I'll go back to making some more. Yours is lovely,


Elvis !!! :shock: the magic word. Ahhh be still my heart.:lol:

I don't suppose you have a photo of your Elvis facecloths, please please don't tell me you use him to wash dishes with.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I do but I love your pattern. I am trying to learn how to keep my crochet ones square. Like you I always have one on the go. Cottons in my nightstand drawer just in case I can't sleep, ha ha which happens more often than not.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> I do but I love your pattern. I am trying to learn how to keep my crochet ones square. Like you I always have one on the go. Cottons in my nightstand drawer just in case I can't sleep, ha ha which happens more often than not.


Sue, is that some in your avatar. If so very very nice.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

SKRB said:


> Finished. Here it is, a shot of the front and back. For those who would like the pattern PM me and I will PM the pattern back to you tomorrow, after I write it down. I have to head to bed in a bit and will not have time tonight.
> 
> This was a fun stitch to work with and I see a neck warmer/scarf coming tomorrow with the same pattern (maybe).


Very very nice SKRB. I really really like that pattern.

I don't knit dish/face clothes but I am beginning to think I should at least try. :thumbup:


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, they are flowers, silly but people like the flowers.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> Yes, they are flowers, silly but people like the flowers.


Very effective Sue.

Years ago I gave my mum a facecloth, not knitted, just a bought one and it was wrapped around a cake of soap in the shape of a rabbit. Mum loved rabbits and would never use it.


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

I do dishcloths every so often. Whenever I need new ones in my kitchen.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

SKRB said:


> I always have a dishcloth (or 4) on my needles at any one time. I use them to practice new stitches, to spell myself from a more difficult project and to carry in my purse or bag for times I have to wait (and wait and wait).
> 
> This is the one on my needles right now, and I would love to finish it tonight before I go to bed.
> 
> Do you "do" dishcloths?


Yes I "do" dishcloths as well. That pattern looks very nice and is so simple to do. Like you I use dishcloths to try out new patterns as well as to have something small to take with me whenever I go anywhere as I hate wasting time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

rujam said:


> I haven't done any for ages, I did 2 with a garden boy and girl on them, praying hands and even Elvis. When I get fed up making toys I'll go back to making some more. Yours is lovely,


Where did you find the pattern for the praying hands? I have always liked anything connected to praying hands.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

No I don't but it's given me an idea to make little hampers as thank you gifts when we're invited to friends who have it all.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

as an Aussie I must say i have no desire to ever knit or own a dishcloth YUK ........... as far as I understand they die in Australia!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lovely knitting! Will you turn all of your stitch swatches into an afghan?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've never done one. I didn't even know about them until I joined KP! I don't think as many of us use them in the UK, but I may be proved wrong!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Elvis !!! :shock: the magic word. Ahhh be still my heart.:lol:
> 
> I don't suppose you have a photo of your Elvis facecloths, please please don't tell me you use him to wash dishes with.


I gave the Elvis cloth to my daughter in law, I can't remember where I got the pattern from but I will check for you.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

rujam said:


> I gave the Elvis cloth to my daughter in law, I can't remember where I got the pattern from but I will check for you.


Its ok Rujam thanks, I don't plan on making one. I was kind of joking as everyone on here knows I love Elvis.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

If she still has it I'll still take a photo.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

rujam said:


> If she still has it I'll still take a photo.


Thank you that would be great.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is the praying hands dishcloth

http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/praying_hands_washcloth.htm


----------



## Daria (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you use a special yarn to make dishcloth?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Only cotton 9(100%)


----------



## Daria (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

YVW Daria


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

kacey66 said:


> Lovely knitting! Will you turn all of your stitch swatches into an afghan?


No, I gift them as dishcloths. I have thought about doing a afghan, but I would do it in all one piece as I hate to sew knitting together. I would rather deal with the different balls of yarn tangling than sew the blocks. I can make a wedding dress complete with cape and veil, and there is a lot of hand sewing with that, but balk at sewing blocks of knitting.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I knit lots of dishcloths, for all the reasons mentioned above. My DH doesn't like them so I never use them myself but give them as gifts to friends and co-workers. Have never had one turned down.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

cakes said:


> as an Aussie I must say i have no desire to ever knit or own a dishcloth YUK ........... as far as I understand they die in Australia!


Is it the heat and humidity that make them smell? Do you use woven cloths that are thinner? I always assumed that dishcloths were a fairly universal item.

We fight the dishcloth smell during the summer, but they smell whether terry, knit or woven. I have finally trained my DH to put a bit of dishsoap on the cloth before wringing it out and laying on the side of the sink and that works to keep the bacteria from multiplying and creating the smell.


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I Love to do dishcloths, washcloths!! As you say a great way to try new stitches!! I do them all year long, also for my Christmas Tea. :-D


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely work! :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone. The good news is that it goes over his head now!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> I do but I love your pattern. I am trying to learn how to keep my crochet ones square. Like you I always have one on the go. Cottons in my nightstand drawer just in case I can't sleep, ha ha which happens more often than not.


try the standing single or double crochet for your first stitch instead of turn and chain 2 or 3. It keeps my crocheted edges sharper. check out newstitchaday.com for the videos


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Type in search for the pattern "Yarn Over Cable Dishcloth"
Such a nice pattern to work with :thumbup:


----------



## beexxjay (Apr 21, 2012)

i have done 3 dishcloths my daughter brought me some lovely cotton from canada when she came to england for a visit ovey colours


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, I do unless I'm on a sock kick. Then I bring my sock everywhere. 
Your dishcloth is pretty and even doing a larger project, it's fun to have a smaller project to grab or if simple pattern, sort of mindless knitting while watching tv. I need to make more dishcloths.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have not made any dishcloths but I will now.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I knit dishcloths and love it. I too love doing the dishcloths with different stitches. Plus, my daughter absolutely loves 'em all.


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a HUGE stash of dishcloths. And the larger ones are specifically face cloths. I keep a dishcloth/face cloth project going as a "portable project" that I take along for those places where U have to wait. Love the pattern U are working on...how about sharing?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SKRB said:


> I always have a dishcloth (or 4) on my needles at any one time. I use them to practice new stitches, to spell myself from a more difficult project and to carry in my purse or bag for times I have to wait (and wait and wait).
> 
> This is the one on my needles right now, and I would love to finish it tonight before I go to bed.
> 
> Do you "do" dishcloths?


Yes, I crochet them when I need a small project to take along. I use them for everything but dishes! Wash cloths, wipe up counters and or any washable surface...on it goes. There is always something I'll grab one for. Best of all, toss them in the washing machine.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes. I do dishcloths. I am running out. Have to do some more. Your's is very pretty


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the dishcloth I was doing when knitting finally 'clicked'. All sorts of weird stuff going on then half way along ......I got it!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Haven't for awhile, but you have a good thing going - practicing the different stitches.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I love my dishcloths. Often use them for gifts. I use them both in the kitchen and bath. I enjoy trying new patterns and designs.


----------



## linka47 (Dec 23, 2012)

I make about a dozen each year. My daughter loves them. I used to make them in colors, but she prefers white because she can bleach them. It's become a standing Christmas joke: "Where are my discloths?"


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I do dishcloths and for the same reason as you - to give myself a break from a more difficult project. I did 80 of them for a friend's daughter to give as thank you gifts at her bridal showers.


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I do dishcloths for all the reasons you stated. My problem is I don't know anyone who appreciates them. I have a stack in the closet right now. My kids. friend think that sponge is better


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

linka47 said:


> I make about a dozen each year. My daughter loves them. I used to make them in colors, but she prefers white because she can bleach them. It's become a standing Christmas joke: "Where are my discloths?"


I prefer white 100% cotton, too, for the same reason.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

SKRB said:


> I always have a dishcloth (or 4) on my needles at any one time. I use them to practice new stitches, to spell myself from a more difficult project and to carry in my purse or bag for times I have to wait (and wait and wait).
> 
> This is the one on my needles right now, and I would love to finish it tonight before I go to bed.
> 
> Do you "do" dishcloths?


That is pretty. I would like to have the pattern for it. Yes I do dish/facecloths for practice also.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

pinecastle sharon said:


> Yes I do dishcloths for all the reasons you stated. My problem is I don't know anyone who appreciates them. I have a stack in the closet right now. My kids. friend think that sponge is better


I use sponges for dishes, too. The "dish" cloths? I use them for just about everything else.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes I do. I went on line a few years ago and found a lot of nice patterns. I make them for my church fair. One year, my minister bought nine of them to give to family in Iowa for Christmas gifts. I even have made a couple for myself. I think they are great. I like the pattern of the one you just made. Nice job.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I do dish cloth, love the ?Mystery Cal Chrus is doing!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I used my knitted "dishrags" everyday.....knit them for gifts (they always ask for more) and always have one on needles in my "to go" bag I grab whenever I am going anyplace that I have to wait!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Wonderful looking stitches; pretty pattern; but for A DISHCLOTH??? To wash and wipe dishes???? And be thrown away fairly soon? I know several people have been on this site telling me how wonderful hand knitted dishcloths are, but I still cannot for the life of me see spending that time and effort on such a thing. You might as well knit floor cloths!


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I use my dishcloths. Actually I don't wash dishes with them, but do general kitchen cleanup. I hate sponges, (except for the ones in my dish scrubbers), as they really seem unclean. I can change dishcloths as often as needed. Here in AZ they dry quickly after using. If stained they go into the general housecleaning closet.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Angela W said:


> Wonderful looking stitches; pretty pattern; but for A DISHCLOTH??? To wash and wipe dishes???? And be thrown away fairly soon? I know several people have been on this site telling me how wonderful hand knitted dishcloths are, but I still cannot for the life of me see spending that time and effort on such a thing. You might as well knit floor cloths!


Angela, I get your point. However, many of us make them and other little items to use up leftover yarn or to use as a practice swatch for learning new stitches or patterns. I started doing that with potholders a few years back and everyone loves them. My intention, at that time, was just to use them in my own kitchen.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes! I do washscloths. I gave them two years ago to all the family for Christmas and was amazed to be told soon after that I could keep doing that! My husband pointed out that as my mound for next year is already growing, I could put a few in our own drawer, as they were looking a bit worn!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Pishi said:


> I use my dishcloths. Actually I don't wash dishes with them, but do general kitchen cleanup. I hate sponges, (except for the ones in my dish scrubbers), as they really seem unclean. I can change dishcloths as often as needed. Here in AZ they dry quickly after using. If stained they go into the general housecleaning closet.


Soak those sponges in a Clorox (bleach) solution to keep them clean and get more use out of them.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I do dishcloths whenever I need a project "to go". I'm kind of stuck on Grandma's Favorite because it's mindless knitting, but I like your idea of trying a new stitch between seed sts. A couple years ago I made a bunch of them to give to friends at Christmas in a little basket with cookies and they were loved by everyone. One friend even bought me some yarn and requested more!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Like many others have said, I make them to practice unusual stitches.


----------



## pam1954 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have made many dishcloths mostly in pretty bright colors but after they are used a couple times they are all faded and look like old rags but I love the way they clean..does everyone else's dishcloths fade too?


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

I do make the but for me they are face clothes,


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

During the year I knit dishcloths to give as Christmas gifts. I like to try new patterns to see after knitted how they turn out. I finished one with the Knot stitch yesterday that turned out really nice...have decided to make a scarf with the pattern stitches.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

pam1954 said:


> I have made many dishcloths mostly in pretty bright colors but after they are used a couple times they are all faded and look like old rags but I love the way they clean..does everyone else's dishcloths fade too?


Use white 100% cotton. Then you can wash and bleach the living daylights out of them to keep them clean and looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

I do dishcloths and facecloths. I have made many for charity, family, and friends. Most people I have given them to prefer them over storebought cloths.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

do and donate them for charities to sell. Just finished a pile for the donkey sanctuary...


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I was told that using Dawn Dish soap gives the dishcloths an odor. I have stopped using Dawn and now have no problem with odor.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

I, too, "do" dishcloths...started "doing" them for a monthly swap I'm in. I've started making them for myself as well, but, like Jessica-Jean, I use them for washcloths in the shower, not for dishes.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I like making dishcloths because it gives a nice break from other projects, I like using them and they make a nice little "just because" gift to someone.


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm an Aussie - love making them and using them my favourites include the waffle pattern and the Daryl Waltripp pattern...


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

SKRB said:


> I always have a dishcloth (or 4) on my needles at any one time. I use them to practice new stitches, to spell myself from a more difficult project and to carry in my purse or bag for times I have to wait (and wait and wait).
> 
> This is the one on my needles right now, and I would love to finish it tonight before I go to bed.
> 
> Do you "do" dishcloths?


May we please have this pattern? It is lovely. thanks.
Yes, I do them and love them for gifts, and for myself.
Nice project that fits in my handbag and can be done while waiting just about anywhere. I once knitted at red lights....Not any more, tho.!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I started making them as a great way to try out a new stitch pattern also. I make dishcloths for myself and a few family members who I know enjoy using them.

Here's a link for a great number of patterns for round ones...but from here there's a long list of other varieties.

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths-round/
Enjoy!
Lynn


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i 'do' dishcloths all the time. they are my go to item when i need a break and when 'office visits' are in the horizon. the Grandmother's Favorite is my go to. i take a few finished ones with me and when anyone asks what i am doing,i show them. have sold $1 and given away quite a few. i even have the pattern typed out if anyone asks for it. they make for a nice 'icebreaker'.makes a nice and easy baby afghan.


----------



## DebbieCh (Jan 7, 2014)

I also love to do dish clothes. I just love the quick gratification that they give me. I'll have to look for a free cable pattern to try a cable stitch. Beautiful work!!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Last year I went crazy doing red & white illusion dishcloths with a heart. I gave them to friends for Valentine's Day. I had planned to do some for Christmas in green and white with a Christmas tree, but I ran out of time. I guess I should get started for next Christmas......


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

pam1954 said:


> I have made many dishcloths mostly in pretty bright colors but after they are used a couple times they are all faded and look like old rags but I love the way they clean..does everyone else's dishcloths fade too?


I have found that the Peaches N cream and the Sugar N Cream yarns fade badly. Hobby Lobby's, I Love That Cotton, is much softer and does not fade. I enjoy knitting dish/face cloths to learn new stitches.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Seldom, but I do them. Mostly, I knit them with 2 strands of yarn on size 4 needles and call them a potholder!


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, all my dishcloths/facecloths fade after awhile. That means they go into the stack of things that can be used and tossed, like wiping up paint spatters or getting grease or grime off your hands. 

then I just make MORE dishcloths/facecloths!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I do some.
What a great way to practice new stitches.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

I usually only do them to practice new pattern...
Your is very lovely. Could you send me description of it...?

thank you


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I enjoy doing the Dishcloth Swaps!

I think there is only one going on at this time and Ravin Red is the co-ordinator.


----------



## Valerie Walker (Oct 30, 2013)

I don,t do dish cloths. I purchased 6 in a package 13 years ago and use them everyday and they still look like new and are soft when they come out of the drier.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I do, because they are more efficient and durable than storebought.


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

yes, but your post has reinspired me, thanks


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I made a dozen facecloths similar in pattern but in different colors out of Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton yarn for a friend to give to her choir ladies for Christmas. I put each cloth together with a bar of goat's milk soap tied up in matching ribbon. Makes a lovely gift.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I learned all about doing dishcloths after my car accident back in 2001 and swear they stopped me from going right off the deep end. I was able to reteach myself how to knit and crochet with the limitations my injuries caused and I now am back knitting and crocheting things I never thought I would ever be able to do. Dishcloths are great for learning new stitches and techniques.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, I 'do' dishcloths, but I never use them myself as such. I prefer them instead of store-bought washcloths in the shower. I also prefer round ones to square.


This is my one of my favorite places for round dishcloth patterns

http://www.sew-funky.com/cloth-patterns/cloths/


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I make them but use them for facecloths--I keep them in a basket in the bathroom.....I have never had anything work and feel better when washing up or in the tub or shower as a handknit cloth.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I do pretty much what you do, I try out new patterns or an unfamiliar stitch. I usually take a book along when I think I'm going to have to wait for an appointment - maybe I'll start taking my knitting - good idea.


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

I also do dishcloths, as you state, carry them in special bag when going to doctors office and wait and wait. In evening when Buttercup is asleep on my lap, won't let me knit, will crochet dishcloths. Yes, family comes for visit and ask "do you have an extra dishcloth I could have?" Only to happy to give them.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Boy, do I do dish cloths - love them and they always make such wonderful gifts - love the pattern of the one you are working on now


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I do dishcloths all the time. Have one on needles now, ready to take anywhere. I like the idea of trying out a new stitch in the middle. See we can always learn from each other. That's why I love this site so much. Have a great day.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

A good charity for all those knitted and crocheted face cloths is Warmth for Warriors. The send hats and washcloths to our soldiers. You can find them on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/warmth-for-warriors


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, I 'do' dishcloths, but I never use them myself as such. I prefer them instead of store-bought washcloths in the shower. I also prefer round ones to square.


I too prefer round cloths - they fit the shape of your hand better !


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I knit and crochet dishcloths, and facecloths. My boss always buys some for her brother who loves them. (she keeps some for herself.) I just brought in the last 7 I had at home and she took them all. DH requested a couple of large ones...store bought aren't big enough to suit him.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I only made one, from 100% cotton, and it was useless, as it held too much water.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I only made one, from 100% cotton, and it was useless, as it held too much water.


Betty, that's why I like making the ones with lace or very loose stitching. When I make a cloth usually I have less than 40 stitches to a cloth. For me if the cloth gets too big like you said it holds too much water and becomes useless.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Betty, that's why I like making the ones with lace or very loose stitching. When I make a cloth usually I have less than 40 stitches to a cloth. For me if the cloth gets too big like you said it holds too much water and becomes useless.


Don't think I'll be in a hurry to make another one. Some of the dish cloth patterns make really nice doilies though...thanks Ann.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

KnitGma said:


> I have found that the Peaches N cream and the Sugar N Cream yarns fade badly. Hobby Lobby's, I Love That Cotton, is much softer and does not fade. I enjoy knitting dish/face cloths to learn new stitches.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a happy dishcloth-er too. Am currently using Sugar 'n' Cream yarn that I received in KP swap. 

I often listen to BBC Radio 4 via my computer..and of course knit at the same time. Have just finished a 4 ply cardigan knitted all in on piece with picot edging on cuffs and the whole body perimeter (think 2500 sts) so am having a well earned Busman's holiday with dishcloths before I begin another epic.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I do dishcloths and pot holders all the time. Great gifts for a house warming party, bridal shower or thank you gift.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes I do! I knit almost 300 of them last year for my daughters business and I have started on this years already!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so pretty and yes I do dishcloths


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

SKRB said:


> I always have a dishcloth (or 4) on my needles at any one time. I use them to practice new stitches, to spell myself from a more difficult project and to carry in my purse or bag for times I have to wait (and wait and wait).
> 
> This is the one on my needles right now, and I would love to finish it tonight before I go to bed.
> 
> Do you "do" dishcloths?


I don't do dishcloths per se, my swatches become dishcloths. I figure as long as I have to test my guage, it might as well be useful when I'm done. Also, it serves to give me a truer guage having a larger piece.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, I too normally have one on my needles for a break from difficult project or to take with in purse. I hadn't done any for awhile & decided to do a Valentines one for my swap & now have a different one started. They too are for practicing a stitch or to keep busy when too tired to think!


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

my lovely DIL is going to bring some dishcloth yarn over from the USA to the UK for me. what dishcloth yarn do they sell in walmart, I did buy some there when we visited. but cant remember if it was peaches and cream or some other name, DIL doesn't knit and she wants to know if it is called dishcloth yarn, really would like to know, as I feel deprived of the cotton yarn and I need more dishcloths


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

I do. It is a wonderful way to try out new stitches, and even if when complete you do not like the stitch you still have a dishcloth to keep or give away...


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I love doing dish cloths & receiving them as gifts as well


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I indeed do dishcloths... it is the only project I do besides my lace shawls. I love the one you have on the first post, what a great idea, since that stitch would scrub really well! I'll have to do one like that. I admit to only knitting Grandma's Dishcloth since I need something super mindless between lace patterns... but eyelet mock cable I could do.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I recommend Hobby Lobby's brand called I Love This Cotton. It is soft to the touch and easy to work with. They have so many colors including variegated and some with a bit of sparkle. I use the remainder for knitted hair scrunchies


----------



## Campbell (Feb 11, 2013)

I use yarn with dishcloth patterns and crochet them together to make an afghan. Great way to use up the stash.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice pattern!


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I've never done one. I didn't even know about them until I joined KP! I don't think as many of us use them in the UK, but I may be proved wrong!


I agree. Never made one. It's the same with shawls but both seem popular with our friends over the pond.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very pretty dishcloth, really like the pattern.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

woollyhat said:


> my lovely DIL is going to bring some dishcloth yarn over from the USA to the UK for me. what dishcloth yarn do they sell in walmart, I did buy some there when we visited. but cant remember if it was peaches and cream or some other name, DIL doesn't knit and she wants to know if it is called dishcloth yarn, really would like to know, as I feel deprived of the cotton yarn and I need more dishcloths


Walmart also sells 100% cotton yarn on a cone that is variegated. I think the small skeins are called Sugar'n Cream. The cone doesn't have a brand name on it. It has 690 yards on the cone.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I do not knit dishclothes but have found some lovely knit patterns here:

http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2013/6/16/whits-knits-slip-stitch-dishtowels.html


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I make wash cloths using cotton yarn from Hobbie Lobby. This past Christmas I made a snowman cloth and crocheted a hanger on snowman dish towel to match for my sister who likes snow men. I also make wash cloths for baby gifts and it along with baby bath and lotion.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> I'm a happy dishcloth-er too. Am currently using Sugar 'n' Cream yarn that I received in KP swap.
> 
> I often listen to BBC Radio 4 via my computer..and of course knit at the same time. Have just finished a 4 ply cardigan knitted all in on piece with picot edging on cuffs and the whole body perimeter (think 2500 sts) so am having a well earned Busman's holiday with dishcloths before I begin another epic.


Just curious.... What is BBC Radio 4? Music, discussion, news???


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, I 'do' dishcloths. There are so many uses for them besides washing dishes.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I too knit dishcloths. My family & friends love to receive them. I have made many patterns, but now I have a favorite that I can knit in a solid or combine two colors and do two row of one color and two rows of the other. White and a variegated always turn out nice. They always look different, and since the pattern is memorized I can really make them up quickly. I like them all to be the same size. I also use size 3 bamboo needles. I really like your pattern and they are a great way to learn see new stitches.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I make them all the time, yours is lovely


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine never smell & all I do is make sure they are wrung out good & hang to dry & I
throw them in the wash before they do smell. I just use regular 100% cotton for dishcloths. If it is the heat & humidity, that would explain it, I live in Minnesota where it's mostly cold.


SKRB said:


> Is it the heat and humidity that make them smell? Do you use woven cloths that are thinner? I always assumed that dishcloths were a fairly universal item.
> 
> We fight the dishcloth smell during the summer, but they smell whether terry, knit or woven. I have finally trained my DH to put a bit of dishsoap on the cloth before wringing it out and laying on the side of the sink and that works to keep the bacteria from multiplying and creating the smell.


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

My daughter has a nineteen month old boy with sensitive skin. She really likes the dishcloths for his face and hands - she says they are softer than cloths you can buy. I try to make at least one a week for her to use with Jackson.


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, I make sets of 2 and sell them at the craft fairs I attend. I make 24 sets a year.Also 50 sets of slippers 
(a friend does the sewing for me, as like you I dread that) Then 24 toques and 12 scarfs and 6 baby sets.
That is my goal for the fair and I divide all that over 12 months and I am well on my way!

I have no camera,otherwise I would love to show you what I have made. KP is a wonderful site and I love the people who participate and share their work! God Bless!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> Its ok Rujam thanks, I don't plan on making one. I was kind of joking as everyone on here knows I love Elvis.


OHHHHH Nanny Mon, you've disappointed me. I thought that was a photo of your husband that you were using for your avatar. :lol: :lol:


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm making dishcloths again. I had a stroke in April but now I'm working on dishcloths again. I have made 3 for the shower & am working on one for the dishes. Thankful to God for all of His help.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

woollyhat said:


> my lovely DIL is going to bring some dishcloth yarn over from the USA to the UK for me. what dishcloth yarn do they sell in walmart, I did buy some there when we visited. but cant remember if it was peaches and cream or some other name, DIL doesn't knit and she wants to know if it is called dishcloth yarn, really would like to know, as I feel deprived of the cotton yarn and I need more dishcloths


The only 100% cotton I have ever seen for sale at Walmart is Bernat - but I live in Ontario Canada so may be different elsewhere.


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

I also make a hand towel to hang in the kitchen from the cotton yarn


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

I also love the pattern that you have shown. I am still trying to get my nerve up to do my first dish cloth. You do beautiful work.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Angela W said:


> Wonderful looking stitches; pretty pattern; but for A DISHCLOTH??? To wash and wipe dishes???? And be thrown away fairly soon? I know several people have been on this site telling me how wonderful hand knitted dishcloths are, but I still cannot for the life of me see spending that time and effort on such a thing. You might as well knit floor cloths!


My dishcloths last for years, sometimes unfortunately, far longer than the commercial woven cloths do (at least at my house).


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Happycamper said:


> I do dishcloths whenever I need a project "to go". I'm kind of stuck on Grandma's Favorite because it's mindless knitting, but I like your idea of trying a new stitch between seed sts. A couple years ago I made a bunch of them to give to friends at Christmas in a little basket with cookies and they were loved by everyone. One friend even bought me some yarn and requested more!


I do a ton of Grandma's Favorite, for the same reason, mindless - you don't even have to look at it - knitting.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

DebbieCh said:


> I also love to do dish clothes. I just love the quick gratification that they give me. I'll have to look for a free cable pattern to try a cable stitch. Beautiful work!!


Cables seem hard, but they are not. Especially with cotton yarn on a size 8 to 10 needle, they will be a breeze. PM me if you would like me to create a pattern for you.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> I only made one, from 100% cotton, and it was useless, as it held too much water.


My DH is really picky about his (ours), he does most of the cleaning up in the kitchen as I do most of the cooking. He wants Grandma's Favorite on size 10.5 needles to 38 stitches in the middle. That is fairly small and does not carry around too much liquid.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

pinecastle sharon said:


> I also make a hand towel to hang in the kitchen from the cotton yarn


I do also, you have inspired me to make a combo for my next pattern. I am going to look up the pinecone stitch I saw and see if that will work.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

jlewis001 said:


> I also love the pattern that you have shown. I am still trying to get my nerve up to do my first dish cloth. You do beautiful work.


Thank you (and everyone else). I love to "invent" and these are so fun. I promise dishcloths are easy and if the stitch is unfamiliar, a great way to expand your knowledge without expense.

If you were here, I would sit down with you and you would be going on one (knit or crochet) in no time, enthusiasm loves company.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Look at these link for crochet round face cloth/ dish cloth:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237144-1.html
http://blog.knitpicks.com/wpblog/52-weeks-of-dishcloths/


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

To everyone that asked for a copy of my pattern, check your PM. Let me know if it is not there.

Enjoy, these are really fun. Please post a picture when you are done.

I am going to check out some of the round ones from the links posted as I have never done a round one, so much to learn, so little time.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I only made one, from 100% cotton, and it was useless, as it held too much water.


When you want to pick up spilled water or wash with lots of water, you start appreciating how much water they absorb. And especially for wiping.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

sassy22 said:


> I do dishcloths and for the same reason as you - to give myself a break from a more difficult project. I did 80 of them for a friend's daughter to give as thank you gifts at her bridal showers.


Criminies! I did 18 one year (9 in dog pattern, 9 in paw pattern) for my vet and her help. Never again will I do the same pattern that many times.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I like to make them between larger projects, especially the "picture" ones. Hubby does most work in the kitchen, and he's using one that's several years old. Just pop it wet into the microwave for a couple of minutes, no smell or germs.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

for all of you KPers who would like to read more here is a 32 pp on the subject: Enjoy

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64024-1.html


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cakes said:


> as an Aussie I must say i have no desire to ever knit or own a dishcloth YUK ........... as far as I understand they die in Australia!


I have never used my cotton dish cloths for washing dishes. I have a scrubby for that and also a dishwasher. However, the cotton dish cloths cannot be beat for wiping down counters and appliances like the refrigerator, microwave, stove, etc. Wouldn't be without one for those chores.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Now that I have read all the posts, I am definitely going to have to try new stitches on dish cloths. For more than twenty years I always used the same knitted pattern where you start in the corner and increase until you get 42 stitches and then decrease back to the other corner. This past year I tried a couple of other patterns and found a crochet pattern that I really like. In fact, I think I liked the crochet one better than the knit ones. It holds its shape better. Now that I have tried other patterns, I am ready to try the new stitch idea. Thanks all for those ideas.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

That Pattern is very PRETTY.....

Yes, I do DO DISH-CLOTHS & FACE-CLOTHS also.

I'll be riding in the car on Wed. for 2 hours in each direction to visit my Mom for Her 98th Birthday, so I will probably make at least one - going in each direction.......


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Noreen said:


> This is my one of my favorite places for round dishcloth patterns
> 
> http://www.sew-funky.com/cloth-patterns/cloths/


Great link, thanks!


----------



## dawnmfh (Feb 3, 2014)

I do them also but use 2 strands of crochet thread because hubby tends to wad them up and the cotton smells sour after a few hours. I don't have that problem with the thread and the texture is good for scrubbing dishes. I like using acrylic blends for washcloths. Give many away as gifts. Dawnmfh


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

CBCAROL said:


> That Pattern is very PRETTY.....
> 
> Yes, I do DO DISH-CLOTHS & FACE-CLOTHS also.
> 
> I'll be riding in the car on Wed. for 2 hours in each direction to visit my Mom for Her 98th Birthday, so I will probably make at least one - going in each direction.......


Happy Birthday to your Mom. Enjoy your visit and knitting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love them for the same reasons you do. They're great practice and a joy to use or give. Nice to have something I actually finish in a short time.


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

Found this site that has some more nice patterns (I am particularly interested in the pattern using purchased wipes - (we call them Chux wipes in AUS))

http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-patterns/


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

I would love to have the mock cable dishcloth pattern, could you post it? Thank you, I did find one that is made with a nook, but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, i knit dishcloths. My DH, Children and friends love them. I usually give two matching dishcloths and a tribble as a hostess gift. I love the pattern in yours.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

grandee said:


> Found this site that has some more nice patterns (I am particularly interested in the pattern using purchased wipes - (we call them Chux wipes in AUS))
> 
> http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-patterns/


Thank you for sharing. I downloaded a couple and I am bookmarking site.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

grandee said:


> Found this site that has some more nice patterns (I am particularly interested in the pattern using purchased wipes - (we call them Chux wipes in AUS))
> 
> http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-patterns/


Thanks, Grandee. This site has some other interesting patterns and ideas also!


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

Yep I do them when I need to actually compelte a quick project inbetween some of the larger ones that seem like they will never be finished!!! And, when I do them I always try to make them of a stitch I have never tried before so it is a learning experience as well!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Here in La. Our summers are hot so big knitting projects are not fun cause of the heat, so dish towels are just perfect! A great take along project! A great way to try new stitches! Theatre my standard gift to friends at Christmas!! I too prefer them to bought ones! They last longer!! Yes they do fadea little but not a whole lot!! I have yet to try a round one yet!!! If u have never tried one give it a try!!!


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

8Linda said:


> Walmart also sells 100% cotton yarn on a cone that is variegated. I think the small skeins are called Sugar'n Cream. The cone doesn't have a brand name on it. It has 690 yards on the cone.


thank you 8linda, have emailed DIL and she said she would get some, also my son and 2 grandchildren are coming over too, the first time I will meet the youngest one, but I told her not to worry to much about the yarn as they will have enough luggage.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

you're welcome, enjoy the visit and the yarn


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

I looked up the website www.sew-funky yhat was mentioned. I saw the starfish dishcloth. The wedges are easy to knit. However, the instructions for assembling the wedges was sketchy for me. It said 6 separate wedges, but when you cast off as instructed you have 15 stitches left. I have put them on holders as I saw in their blog that they needed to be joined by a kitchener stitch. Has anyone made these and could you give me help understanding how to assemble them? Right now I think I have to pick up 15 stitches and use that with the ones on stitch holders to do the kitchener stitch. It is very confusing.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jerannsb said:


> I would love to have the mock cable dishcloth pattern, could you post it? Thank you, I did find one that is made with a nook, but I don't know how to do that.


I couldn't find the one you were referring to but the first one the purple round one I made. And you don't put the remainder on a holder, but leave them on your needle when you turn. It's called short rows


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

pinecastle sharon said:


> I looked up the website www.sew-funky yhat was mentioned. I saw the starfish dishcloth. The wedges are easy to knit. However, the instructions for assembling the wedges was sketchy for me. It said 6 separate wedges, but when you cast off as instructed you have 15 stitches left. I have put them on holders as I saw in their blog that they needed to be joined by a kitchener stitch. Has anyone made these and could you give me help understanding how to assemble them? Right now I think I have to pick up 15 stitches and use that with the ones on stitch holders to do the kitchener stitch. It is very confusing.


Sorry quoted the wrong one: I couldn't find the one you were referring to but the first one the purple round one I made. And you don't put the remainder on a holder, but leave them on your needle when you turn. It's called short rows


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I understood the knit to 2 ( any #) and turn. That gave the angle to the wedge. At the end of the pattern there are 27 stitches and it said to cast off 12, that left 15. I tried using these and trying to make another wedge but that did not work. so I did as instructed and made a separate wedge. I've got 2 done and a 3 rd wedge started. Just thinking ahead to how to assemble. Also I am running out of stitch holders! It was a free pattern from 2008


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

sew-funky.co/2008/06/06/starfish-cloth/


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry make that sew-funky.com


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

I do now. Just completed this and hope to do better next time. I've been out and bought 10 x 100gm balls of Dishcloth cotton 100%. Looks like I can make 20 this size out of the pack of cotton yarn.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

mrsdaydreamer said:


> I do now. Just completed this and hope to do better next time. I've been out and bought 10 x 100gm balls of Dishcloth cotton 100%. Looks like I can make 20 this size out of the pack of cotton yarn.


They are fun! Your cloth is so bright and cheery, I love it.


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you so much. And on that note I'll go to bed as it's 
2 a.m. here in England. Night night xx


SKRB said:


> They are fun! Your cloth is so bright and cheery, I love it.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

pinecastle sharon said:


> Thanks for the reply. I understood the knit to 2 ( any #) and turn. That gave the angle to the wedge. At the end of the pattern there are 27 stitches and it said to cast off 12, that left 15. I tried using these and trying to make another wedge but that did not work. so I did as instructed and made a separate wedge. I've got 2 done and a 3 rd wedge started. Just thinking ahead to how to assemble. Also I am running out of stitch holders! It was a free pattern from 2008


I looked at it again. basically you should just sew up the last and first wedges (making the cloth) - See more at: http://www.sew-funky.com/2008/06/06/starfish-cloth/#sthash.6jdfNz8R.dpuf scroll down to read the comments ,what the other knitters say Hope this helps


----------



## NanaBJ (May 19, 2011)

Love those dishcloth....please send pattern so I can get started. Thanks so much,
NanaBJ


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

really like that stitch


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

pinecastle sharon said:


> Thanks for the reply. I understood the knit to 2 ( any #) and turn. That gave the angle to the wedge. At the end of the pattern there are 27 stitches and it said to cast off 12, that left 15. I tried using these and trying to make another wedge but that did not work. so I did as instructed and made a separate wedge. I've got 2 done and a 3 rd wedge started. Just thinking ahead to how to assemble. Also I am running out of stitch holders! It was a free pattern from 2008


I've fallen into the middle of this discussion..it was starfish cloth that hooked me. My apologies if I've missed the plot by dipping in without reading the previous posts.

Here's another from Classic Elite Yarns, available free on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/provence-star-wash-cloth

It's more wash cloth than dish cloth, but afain a lovely small addition to the home made gift range. Like the funky one, you just to pay attention to the wraps & turns.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

mrsdaydreamer said:


> I do now. Just completed this and hope to do better next time. I've been out and bought 10 x 100gm balls of Dishcloth cotton 100%. Looks like I can make 20 this size out of the pack of cotton yarn.


I like the color. Very pretty.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I enjoy knitting dish cloths.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I enjoy knitting dish cloths.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, I "do" dish/wash cloths, too. I practiced using the crocheted cast-on, to match the simple bind-off, and slipping the first stitch purlwise and knitting the last stitch. This way all four edges look the same. This technique works for flat square or rectangular projects.


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

I love this pattern. I will start one tomorrow, can't wait. The instructions sound pretty easy. thank you and I will let you
know how it comes out for me.
Janice


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow! You are a very busy lady. How is the weather in England?
I am in Texas, and today was beautiful, 87 degrees.
janice


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello Janice. Yes, I'm always busy, busy. It's how I prefer to be. I have rather alot of hobbies, let alone knitting and crochet. I've knitted another 3 dish cloths, so I'm doing well. My eldest daughter has requested 10 and my Mother has requested 2 or 3. I've never used hand made cotton ones, but wow are they nice. I have a slightly crippled right hand (arthritis), so squeasing the cloth out in the sink is so much more comfortable with cotton. And I did not realise how absorbent the cotton ones are. My daughter and I have decided to give up on throw away anti-bacterial wipes and go back to dishcloths but only hand made ones. You asked about the weather here in England. It's very windy, blowing things around my garden and howling through the windows. It's been raining all day, so good for my plants but not much fun helping my Mum do her grocery shopping. Anyway, back to dishcloth number 4, then bed and my book with my cat Bobby by my side. (I have twin sisters and a brother in USA). I do miss them. night night. Marina x


jlewis001 said:


> Oh wow! You are a very busy lady. How is the weather in England?
> I am in Texas, and today was beautiful, 87 degrees.
> janice


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

cakes said:


> as an Aussie I must say i have no desire to ever knit or own a dishcloth YUK ........... as far as I understand they die in Australia!


Oh Cakes....they work really well. When I first read about dishcloths I shrugged it off as a cute, peculiarly American thing.
Eventually I decided that I had to figure out why this was such a recurring theme....made one, used it, made two, used them, now I am hooked....soft cotton for in the shower, hemp fibre one for exfoliating, and most other cottons for the kitchen. Got dozens....and always have at least one on the go for those boring wait times when I am too tired or stressed to read.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Your dishcloth is lovely. 
Yes, I love doing dishcloths, they are very portable, as you say, to take when you expect to have to wait...I mainly do true basket weave or block stitch which many also call basket weave. Sometimes I do point to point garter stitch cloths. I don't usually do fancy ones. 
I did a dishcloth and posted it to my daughter who lives 2 states away, to show her the yarn, colour and stitch pattern I had in mind for her (cotton) baby blanket. The blanket is 2/3 done. I also crochet dishcloths when I want some in a hurry.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

cakes said:


> as an Aussie I must say i have no desire to ever knit or own a dishcloth YUK ........... as far as I understand they die in Australia!


How do you mean they 'die'. I'm curious as to what you wipe your benches with if not a cloth. My hand knitted + crocheted dishcloths don't 'die', they each last for years and they are fun to make and use and gift to others.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

blawler said:


> Yes, I "do" dish/wash cloths, too. I practiced using the crocheted cast-on, to match the simple bind-off....


I like to do this also, more for the ones I gift or donate (to be sold), than for my own.


----------



## schalk (Jul 7, 2013)

Could you send me the pattern for that dishcloth? I love to knit them.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

schalk said:


> Could you send me the pattern for that dishcloth? I love to knit them.


Not sure who this question is for.

I don't have actual patterns, I make them up. It's pretty easy, decide on the size you want your cloth to be, do a small test square of the stitch pattern you want to use (from a book, mag etc), then you can work out how many stitches you'll need to cast on. Play around, it's fun. I usually do mine aprox 23 X 23 or 24cms, sometimes bigger and sometimes a little smaller, what ever I decide on at the time. If you want the cloth to be a bit less stretchy, use a size smaller needle than usual. I make most of mine in 8 ply (DK, no 3) cotton on 4mm needles, but sometimes I use 2 strands of 4 ply which comes out slightly thicker than normal 8 ply and use a 4.5 mm needle. Less often I knit in 4 ply cotton on 3.25mm needles. I make up the crochet ones also. Happy knitting.


----------



## schalk (Jul 7, 2013)

Can I have the pattern you had in the picture? Thank you


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

YES - I do KNIT (& CROCHET) DISHCLOTHS.....

I have already made at lest 25 of them since Christmas...
While my main knitting currently is a LACE SHAWL.....


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Daria said:


> Do you use a special yarn to make dishcloth?


I ALWAYS use 100% cotton - worsted for Kitchen uses.......
and lighter weight for face cloths......
I have a friend that makes them out of 100% cotton & for face cloths she uses a Cotton & Bamboo mix..... But I have NOT personally tried that....... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

SKRB said:


> Is it the heat and humidity that make them smell? Do you use woven cloths that are thinner? I always assumed that dishcloths were a fairly universal item.
> 
> We fight the dishcloth smell during the summer, but they smell whether terry, knit or woven. I have finally trained my DH to put a bit of dishsoap on the cloth before wringing it out and laying on the side of the sink and that works to keep the bacteria from multiplying and creating the smell.


DITTO ....... just RINSE with HOT water & a little dish soap to keep clean smelling..... I put a clean one out each morning.......


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I too have about 22 dish cloths made since Christmas! They make wonderful gifts!! Everyone washes dishes!!! They last a lot longer than bought ones!!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll have to count mine, I have a whole bag full.


Maw said:


> I too have about 22 dish cloths made since Christmas! They make wonderful gifts!! Everyone washes dishes!!! They last a lot longer than bought ones!!!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Never thought of dishcloths to try out a stitch. Good idea.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

RP1019 said:


> Never thought of dishcloths to try out a stitch. Good idea.


Thank you. Scarves and dishcloths are my "go to" for new stitches.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

SKRB said:


> I always have a dishcloth (or 4) on my needles at any one time. I use them to practice new stitches, to spell myself from a more difficult project and to carry in my purse or bag for times I have to wait (and wait and wait).
> 
> This is the one on my needles right now, and I would love to finish it tonight before I go to bed.
> 
> Do you "do" dishcloths?


YES --- I am like you ..... I always have a dishcloth going.....


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Me too...I
always have one on my needles!! I do have a drawer
Full for my afternoon Tea for the ladies : ) fun to do all different
Patterns...


----------

